

Ask HN: How Effective is YC? (For Research Project) - dhalp

I am writing a research paper answering the question: "of companies that have participated in the Y-Combinator process, what has made some companies jump into a high level of success, while others have just remained at a mediocre success level?  Moreover, what defines a high level of success within the startup industry?”  I am hoping to interview as many founders as will let me, as well as stir some discussion about this question on HN itself.
======
staunch
YC's big offerings are advice, investor connections, and press attention. My
guess is that the outcome of YC companies can be summarized as something like:

    
    
        product execution * market opportunity * utilization of YC offerings
    

Dropbox and Airbnb are A+, A+, A+. Everyone else is some lower grade in at
least one area.

~~~
dhalp
Thanks, You mention these three "categories" that I could possibly grade
companies on. That sounds rather interesting. How would you suggest I get data
or a system to grade these?

Also, do you really think that Dropbox and Airbnb are the only A+ companies?
dont you think that companies not worth a billion dolars can still have been
successfull in all categories and maybe just didnt have as large of a market
to tap into?

~~~
staunch
I actually meant Airbnb/Dropbox were A+ on Product/Market/YC utilization not
the three things YC does for you.

As for how to create interesting research maybe you could setup a simple
survey and let HN users grade YC startups in some way like this. I bet the
results would be at least interesting.

